# Canon 60D or T3i or T2i?



## LawrenceChiu (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying new camera equipment. I have the Canon XSi but I feel like I want to upgrade due to various reason such as the higher resolution screen to preview your pictures a lot better and have the flash transmitter.

It's either between Canon 60D/T3i/T2i.
What's the noticeable difference between them? They're like the same megapixel and almost everything else but the price vary.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 26, 2012)

If your looking to do stills only, go for the 60D. It has a more solid feel to it, and generally makes better stills. If you think you might do a bit of video on the side, shoot for the T3i. The T2i is a great camera, but you'll love the screen and other slight upgrades in the T3i, I know I do on mine.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2012)

The 60D is clearly the 'better' camera, but do the differences justify the price increase TO YOU?  

The major difference that you usually see between the 'Rebels' and the next level up, is the the size, layout and quality of the body.  The image sensor and the processor are probably the same, so the image quality is probably the same or very similar, but the 60D just has a better body.  I personally think that the Rebels are too small, but I have large hands.  You might think differently.
Another example of the differences, is the layout of the controls.  The 60D has more external controls than the Rebel series.  For example, if you are in manual mode and you want to change the aperture, with a Rebel, you have to press a button and turn a dial at the same time.  With the 60D or higher models, you have two dials, one for shutter speed and one for aperture.  
Also, I believe that the 60D has better protection against the elements.  

So if you just want to get the best image quality for the money, the Rebels are a great choice.  But if you want a better camera body, then the 60D might be the better choice.


----------



## Canuk (Mar 26, 2012)

The 60D also has faster FPS than the T3i, I don't believe the T3i is better in video either, but I could be wrong. Video has not been something that has interested me yet.


----------



## apples (Mar 26, 2012)

You wont notice too much a difference in image quality between those 3. if youre just beginning a rebel camera seems like a good start, but since youve already experienced the XSi id suggest going for the 60D or even higher, like the 7D or 5D mkII, unless youre inhibited by price or purpose.


----------



## sovietdoc (Mar 26, 2012)

If you can afford it, 60D.

But keep in mind, cheap camera with L glass is better than pro camera without L glass.  (not saying 60D is a pro camera in anyway)


----------



## LawrenceChiu (Mar 26, 2012)

I have found a 40D with a 28-75mm f/2.8 (Tamron) lens for $550. 13,500 actuations with the body. Sounds like a good deal? Im considering to buy it and sell each stuff separate to make some small money to buy better stuff. Is the $550 seem good?Everything is mint and comes with box

Edit: Should I use the money to buy a 70-200mm f/4 Non-IS instead?


----------

